# Preise von PCGH auf der Gamescom 2009



## Rick (21. August 2009)

ich war am donnerstag am pcgh stand auf der gc 09 und hab das volgende bekommen

lüftergitter

LOTR online 14 tage demo 

DIRT vollversion von msi

MSI figur

wer hat eigentlich die MSI GPU bekommen? ^^


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

gewonnen ? Oder wie haste das bekommen ?


----------



## Pommes (21. August 2009)

Für gewinnen sind die Preise lächerlich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

Das sind eher Sachen die in die Menge geworfen wurden


----------



## Rick (21. August 2009)

sagen wir mal so, die preise wurden in der menge verteilt ^^
edit: war jemand  schneller


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

Aso. Dirt hab ich selber hier als Steel Book edition.


----------



## Jokar (23. August 2009)

Mal was zum ABO-Gutschein der PCGH!!!

Der Gutschein is voll was führ´n A....! Ein lächerliches "VFB Stuttgart Gamepad für die PS2" hat man bekommen...von wegen ne "fette Geschenktüte"..... ich bin total enttäuscht!!!! Ich werde mir kein ABO mehr der PCGH kaufen.....bähhh


----------



## JackTheTripper (24. August 2009)

Also ich kann mich net beklagen. 1x t-shirt 3x super geile lüftergitter ein razer mousepad, figuren die neue pcgh  und süßes :) meiner meinung nach die einzigste truppe die ordentliche preise verlost haben.


----------



## Razo.0r (24. August 2009)

PCGH hat die besten sachen in die luft geschmiessen oder verschenkt
wer brauch schon nen core i7 
oder ne Razer Maus
oder n Mauspad 
wenn man das beste von allen haben kann 
Ein Lüftergitter  
ich bin ein stolzer besitzter 
Danke Lieber PCGH stand


----------



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

So eine Figur von MIS hatten ich und meine Kollegen nachher auch mehrere, mit 4 Leuten 6 Figuren, 2 haben wir gegen ein Aion T-Shirt und ne Rockstar Freiheitsstatur getauscht  ich habe meine Figur noch


----------



## heiko (26. August 2009)

Wen jemand MSI-Figuren hat und sie Verkaufen möchte meldet sich bitte bei mir zum verhandeln besten dank schon mal.PS schöner wäre es wen die Verpackung noch ungeöffnet ist.


----------



## Razo.0r (26. August 2009)

jojo 

edit:
Ich hab noch eine Figur und wer noch eine sucht soll sich bei mir privat melden


----------

